# SOLVED: ATI PATCH FOR 2.6.3 KERNEL (gen-dev-sources)

## berkowski

I'm learning to live without hardware acceleration for now, but would someone please tell me what the hell is going on here?

I've followed the HOW to ati w/ X thread and it compiiled/installed without a hitch.  However, I have one of those dreaded sis648 chipsets and on bootup I get a warning as the kernel modules are loading that agp-sis couldn't load.  However, when check lsmod immeadiately after I get 

```
bash-2.05b$ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

i810_audio             32788  0

ac97_codec             18060  1 i810_audio

fglrx                 201124  0

sis_agp                 5120  1

agpgart                27436  1 sis_agp

rtc                    12744  0

```

...so sis-agp did start up?  Whatever.  I thought maybe it didn't like the order inwhich I loaded the modules, so I changed /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

from

```

rtc

agpgart

sis-agp

fglrx

```

to

```

rtc

sis-agp

agpgart

fglrx

```

and tried rebooting.   Now this time it says agpgart failed to load, but again checking lsmod I have

```

i810_audio             32788  0

ac97_codec             18060  1 i810_audio

fglrx                 201124  0

sis_agp                 5120  1

agpgart                27436  1 sis_agp

rtc                    12744  0

```

So what's going on?  Are these modules loading or not?Last edited by berkowski on Thu Mar 25, 2004 5:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## X-Ryl669

Search the forum for SiS648, there is a patch to apply on your kernel to fix that. 

AFAIK, agpgart must be loaded before sis-agp.

To be sure if sisagp is loaded, try XFree86 --probe &>XStart.log

then cat XStart.log and look if there are unresolved symbols.

Good luck

----------

## berkowski

 *Quote:*   

> Search the forum for SiS648, there is a patch to apply on your kernel to fix that. 
> 
> 

 

So THATS what the patch does - I hadn't tried applying it because I thought that was to fix a compile error.  I'll try it later today, thanks!

----------

## berkowski

so I've downloaded the patch into a file called ati-patch in /usr/src/, but I get 

the error 

```
--------------------------

|diff -urN -X dontdiff linux-2.6.1/drivers/char/agp/generic.c \

|                linux-2.6.1.agp648/drivers/char/agp/generic.c

|--- linux-2.6.1/drivers/char/agp/generic.c     2004-01-09 06:59:26.000000000 +0000

|+++ linux-2.6.1.agp648/drivers/char/agp/generic.c      2004-01-24 23:02:37.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

```

when I run patch -p0 < ati-patch

I think I need to change tha linux-2.6.1 stuff to point to my real linux source (linux-2.6.4_rc2-love1), but when I do I get the same error. . .I just really dun know how patch works.

----------

## Wedge_

Try applying it by cd'ing into your kernel source directory, then using "patch -p1 < ../ati-patch".

----------

## berkowski

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> Try applying it by cd'ing into your kernel source directory, then using "patch -p1 < ../ati-patch".

 

A reply from the man himself. . thanks

I tried switching into the kernel soruce tree /usr/src/linux-2-6.3-gentoo-r1 and running "patch -p1 < ../ati-patch" and now get

```

patching file drivers/char/agp/agp.h

patch: **** malformed patch at line 5: void get_agp_version(struct agp_bridge_data *bridge);

```

I know there are multiple versions of the patch floating around, the one I'm using is coppied from

http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0401.3/0453.html

is this the one I should be using?  Or has the patched been patched?

----------

## X-Ryl669

Just to prevent you from broking everything, check your kernel version for any patch. The patch you have is for 2.6.1, it will not work for 2.6.3, or worst, it can work but lead to strange behaviour.

So, first : 

   Check in the kernel changelog (see www.kernel.org) if the SiS patch has already been merged in 2.6.3 or more. If yes, this is not the right solution for your issue. If not,

   1) Try to find a patch for 2.6.3 or 2.6.4 (check https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=815853#815853 )

   2) Locate the "need to be patched" files, and modify them with each line in the patch (do the computer's job). If it works, diff -u oldfile newfile, and send the patch to kernel author's (or bugzilla.gentoo.org).

It always seems difficult to understand kernel's code, but most of the time it is simply smart cut'n'pasting. 

PS: Your patch is incomplete, (it is the same one in the forum thread, in the code section).

----------

## berkowski

Thanks for the info!

 *X-Ryl669 wrote:*   

> Just to prevent you from broking everything, check your kernel version for any patch. The patch you have is for 2.6.1, it will not work for 2.6.3, or worst, it can work but lead to strange behaviour.
> 
> So, first : 
> 
>    Check in the kernel changelog (see www.kernel.org) if the SiS patch has already been merged in 2.6.3 or more. If yes, this is not the right solution for your issue. 
> ...

 

Ok, I whent a bit deeper in kernel.org to http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/ and checked the changelogs for 2.6.3, no mention of anything to do with SiS 648chipsets (although there were patches for the network card).  Now, I'm using gentoo-dev-sources which I understand has some patches included by the dev team, but I haven't been able to find out what.  The kernel guide off gentoo.org only gives a description, but not the details.  Did I miss an easy link?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If not,
> 
>    1) Try to find a patch for 2.6.3 or 2.6.4 (check https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=815853#815853 )
> ...

 

That's the topic I had gotten the link for the patch from.  My uncertainty comes from there being three patches in the forum.  The first one gives me that error, the second gives me a nastier error (patches some of it, gives me errors for the rest), and I haven't tried the third one yet.  Since running the second patch I've re-emerged gentoo-dev-sources to rebuild the kernel source tree in case it screwed things up.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>    2) Locate the "need to be patched" files, and modify them with each line in the patch (do the computer's job). If it works, diff -u oldfile newfile, and send the patch to kernel author's (or bugzilla.gentoo.org).
> 
> It always seems difficult to understand kernel's code, but most of the time it is simply smart cut'n'pasting. 
> ...

 

This looks like what I'll end up doing.  The only question I have is if I could get around doing it manually by changing any reference of "linux-2.6.1/" -> "gentoo-linux-2.6.3_rc1" which is the source directory for my kernel?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: Your patch is incomplete, (it is the same one in the forum thread, in the code section).

 

So when you say my patch is incomplete, what do you mean?  It's copied from the forums you cite.

I'm not to worried about breaking everything, I've got a working kernel to fall back on (ie I'm not a complete idiot)

Again, thanks for all the help.

----------

## Wedge_

 *berkowski wrote:*   

> Since running the second patch I've re-emerged gentoo-dev-sources to rebuild the kernel source tree in case it screwed things up. 

 

I don't think that will actually reverse the effects of the failed patching. To be safe, you'd be better off doing "emerge -C gentoo-dev-sources", run "rm -fr" on the directory it leaves in /usr/src, then emerge them again. 

 *berkowski wrote:*   

> The only question I have is if I could get around doing it manually by changing any reference of "linux-2.6.1/" -> "gentoo-linux-2.6.3_rc1" which is the source directory for my kernel? 

 

The paths in the patch file don't matter - what the "-p<number>" argument to the patch command does is tell it to ignore the first <number> directories in those paths. In this case, using "-p1" will knock off the name of the original kernel source directory, so that you can apply it from inside any kernel source directory. 

 *berkowski wrote:*   

> So when you say my patch is incomplete, what do you mean? It's copied from the forums you cite.

 

Make sure it's copied and pasted correctly, patches can sometimes get screwed up doing that.

----------

## berkowski

Thanks wedge, just to be safe I followed that prescription.

I ended up trying to patch agp.h, generic.c and sis-agp.c manually.  I copied the gentoo-dev-sources linux tree to another another tree in /usr/src and then replaced the origional file with the new, manually patched ones.  Ran make and make modules_install and sat.

They ran without a hitch!

however, after trying to boot up with the new kernel + patched modules I noticed something flash by.  KDM wouldn't boot with XF86config-4, so I tried fglrxconfig, but got the same problem.  I eneded up  renaming  it XF86config-ati once more to get into KDE and see what was going on.

Sure enough, dmesg showed something new:

```

radeonfb: Found Intel x86 BIOS ROM Image

radeonfb: Retreived PLL infos from BIOS

radeonfb: Reference=27.00 MHz (RefDiv=12) Memory=275.00 Mhz, System=250.00 MHz

radeonfb: Monitor 1 type CRT found

radeonfb: Monitor 2 type no found

radeonfb: ATI Radeon If  DDR SGRAM 128 MB

kobject_register failed for radeonfb (-17)

Call Trace:

 [<c0201602>] kobject_register+0x57/0x59

 [<c0250e01>] bus_add_driver+0x4a/0xb3

 [<c02084cf>] pci_register_driver+0x6c/0x94

 [<c0469824>] radeonfb_old_init+0xf/0x1d

 [<c0469348>] fbmem_init+0x89/0xb5

 [<c0463c19>] chr_dev_init+0xa4/0xc7

 [<c04508b6>] do_initcalls+0x28/0x93

 [<c0134704>] init_workqueues+0xf/0x26

 [<c01050f1>] init+0x59/0x178

 [<c0105098>] init+0x0/0x178

 [<c0107269>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xb

```

Every bit of that is new, so I'm assuming its part of the patch - and hence might be getting a bit specific.

The whole dmesg follows:

```

bash-2.05b$ dmesg

0x0fff3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x0fff6cc0

ACPI: DSDT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:1 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] global_irq_base[0x0])

IOAPIC[0]: Assigned apic_id 2

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, IRQ 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 dfl dfl)

ACPI BALANCE SET

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order 10: 8192 bytes)

Detected 1704.275 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Memory: 254756k/262080k available (2413k kernel code, 6624k reserved, 968k data, 176k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3358.72 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 128K

CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU#0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU#0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

CPU0: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 1.70GHz stepping 03

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 365.70 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 1 msecs.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Total of 1 processors activated (3358.72 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

init IO_APIC IRQs

 IO-APIC (apicid-pin) 2-0, 2-16, 2-17, 2-18, 2-19, 2-20, 2-21, 2-22, 2-23 not connected.

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1703.0562 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 100.0209 MHz.

Starting migration thread for cpu 0

Brought up 0 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb920, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040116

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-9 -> 0x71 -> IRQ 9 Mode:1 Active:1)

APIC error on CPU0: 00(40)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Uncovering SIS963 that hid as a SIS503 (compatible=1)

Enabling SiS 96x SMBus.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-17 -> 0xa9 -> IRQ 17 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:09[A] -> 2-17 -> IRQ 17

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-18 -> 0xb1 -> IRQ 18 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:09[B] -> 2-18 -> IRQ 18

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-19 -> 0xb9 -> IRQ 19 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:09[C] -> 2-19 -> IRQ 19

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-16 -> 0xc1 -> IRQ 16 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:09[D] -> 2-16 -> IRQ 16

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-19 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-17 already programmed

Pin 2-17 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-19 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-17 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-19 already programmed

Pin 2-19 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-17 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-19 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-17 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-19 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-17 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-17 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-19 already programmed

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-20 -> 0xc9 -> IRQ 20 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:03[A] -> 2-20 -> IRQ 20

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-21 -> 0xd1 -> IRQ 21 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:03[B] -> 2-21 -> IRQ 21

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-22 -> 0xd9 -> IRQ 22 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:03[C] -> 2-22 -> IRQ 22

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-23 -> 0xe1 -> IRQ 23 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:03[D] -> 2-23 -> IRQ 23

Pin 2-19 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-17 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-17 already programmed

number of MP IRQ sources: 15.

number of IO-APIC #2 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #2......

.... register #00: 02000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 02

.......    : Delivery Type: 0

.......    : LTS          : 0

.... register #01: 00178011

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 1

.......     : IO APIC version: 0011

.... register #02: 02000000

.......     : arbitration: 02

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    31

 03 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 001 01  0    1    0   1   0    1    1    71

 0a 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0b 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0c 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 0d 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91

 0e 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99

 0f 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    A1

 10 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C1

 11 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    A9

 12 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B1

 13 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B9

 14 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C9

 15 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D1

 16 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D9

 17 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    E1

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9-> 0:9

IRQ10 -> 0:10

IRQ11 -> 0:11

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

IRQ16 -> 0:16

IRQ17 -> 0:17

IRQ18 -> 0:18

IRQ19 -> 0:19

IRQ20 -> 0:20

IRQ21 -> 0:21

IRQ22 -> 0:22

IRQ23 -> 0:23

.................................... done.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

radeonfb: Found Intel x86 BIOS ROM Image

radeonfb: Retreived PLL infos from BIOS

radeonfb: Reference=27.00 MHz (RefDiv=12) Memory=275.00 Mhz, System=250.00 MHz

radeonfb: Monitor 1 type CRT found

radeonfb: Monitor 2 type no found

radeonfb: ATI Radeon If  DDR SGRAM 128 MB

kobject_register failed for radeonfb (-17)

Call Trace:

 [<c0201602>] kobject_register+0x57/0x59

 [<c0250e01>] bus_add_driver+0x4a/0xb3

 [<c02084cf>] pci_register_driver+0x6c/0x94

 [<c0469824>] radeonfb_old_init+0xf/0x1d

 [<c0469348>] fbmem_init+0x89/0xb5

 [<c0463c19>] chr_dev_init+0xa4/0xc7

 [<c04508b6>] do_initcalls+0x28/0x93

 [<c0134704>] init_workqueues+0xf/0x26

 [<c01050f1>] init+0x59/0x178

 [<c0105098>] init+0x0/0x178

 [<c0107269>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xb

Machine check exception polling timer started.

ikconfig 0.7 with /proc/config*

devfs: v1.22 (20021013) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

udf: registering filesystem

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (40 C)

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

parport0: irq 7 detected

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

sis900.c: v1.08.07 11/02/2003

eth0: Unknown PHY transceiver found at address 0.

eth0: Realtek RTL8201 PHY transceiver found at address 1.

eth0: Unknown PHY transceiver found at address 2.

eth0: Unknown PHY transceiver found at address 3.

eth0: Unknown PHY transceiver found at address 4.

eth0: Unknown PHY transceiver found at address 5.

eth0: Unknown PHY transceiver found at address 6.

eth0: Unknown PHY transceiver found at address 7.

eth0: Unknown PHY transceiver found at address 8.

eth0: Unknown PHY transceiver found at address 9.

eth0: Unknown PHY transceiver found at address 10.

eth0: Unknown PHY transceiver found at address 11.

eth0: Unknown PHY transceiver found at address 12.

eth0: Unknown PHY transceiver found at address 13.

eth0: Unknown PHY transceiver found at address 14.

eth0: Unknown PHY transceiver found at address 15.

eth0: Unknown PHY transceiver found at address 16.

eth0: Unknown PHY transceiver found at address 17.

eth0: Unknown PHY transceiver found at address 18.

eth0: Unknown PHY transceiver found at address 19.

eth0: Unknown PHY transceiver found at address 20.

eth0: Unknown PHY transceiver found at address 21.

eth0: Unknown PHY transceiver found at address 22.

eth0: Unknown PHY transceiver found at address 23.

eth0: Unknown PHY transceiver found at address 25.

eth0: Unknown PHY transceiver found at address 26.

eth0: Unknown PHY transceiver found at address 27.

eth0: Unknown PHY transceiver found at address 28.

eth0: Unknown PHY transceiver found at address 29.

eth0: Unknown PHY transceiver found at address 30.

eth0: Unknown PHY transceiver found at address 31.

eth0: Using transceiver found at address 31 as default

eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0xc400, IRQ 19, 00:0d:87:0f:0a:65.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:02.5

SIS5513: chipset revision 0

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SIS5513: SiS 962/963 MuTIOL IDE UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x4000-0x4007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x4008-0x400f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: Maxtor 6E040L0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 96147H6, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: SAMSUNG CD-R/RW SW-252B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(133)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 120060864 sectors (61471 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1 < p5 >

hdc: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM CD-R/RW CD-MRW drive, 8192kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

libata version 1.00 loaded.

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: irq 23, pci mem d1813000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Dec-29

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (2047 buckets, 16376 max) - 304 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 176k freed

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected SiS 648 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd0000000

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 198 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 3.2.8 [Sep 21 2003] on minor 0

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49249 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 19:20:42 Mar 22 2004

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

```

Thanks as always

[/code]

----------

## X-Ryl669

 *Quote:*   

> radeonfb: Found Intel x86 BIOS ROM Image

 

You shouldn't have radeonfb included in your kernel (search for ATI RADEON INSTALL in this forums)

They are going to disturb each other. 

So : genkernel (if you use genkernel) --menu-config to remove that DRI option (disable all DRI option).

You almost have done it. So, you've seen it not so hard to patch file manually, it is just time consuming. Post your patch here if it works, so that others could use it, you can also send it to bugzilla.gentoo.org as it might be included in the future kernel version. ( :Arrow:  you'll be a kernel developper soon!  :Wink: )

I think it will. (If not, you might have to emerge again kde with USE -radeon).

You've almost done it. Look at the

 *Quote:*   

> fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel. 
> 
> [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 198 MBytes. 
> 
> [fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 3.2.8 [Sep 21 2003] on minor 0

 

fglrx is loaded (it wouldn't without the patch).

Congratulations!

----------

## berkowski

 *X-Ryl669 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   radeonfb: Found Intel x86 BIOS ROM Image 
> 
> You shouldn't have radeonfb included in your kernel (search for ATI RADEON INSTALL in this forums)
> 
> They are going to disturb each other. 
> ...

 

Hmm, ok.  I know that I don't have DRI built in or loaded as a module because that's one of the things I have been able to pull from the forums.  If I can remember right.. . .I DO have framebuffer support built in, so I'll try getting rid of that when I get back home tonight.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I think it will. (If not, you might have to emerge again kde with USE -radeon).
> 
> 

 

Oh geeze I hope not.  But if I do, can I just ask how (if I can) do it within kde?  Can I just recompile with 'radeon' in the use flags, or do I have to emerge -C with X86Free shut down and redownload-recompile?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> You've almost done it. Look at the
> 
>  *Quote:*   fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel. 
> ...

 

That first line is nothing new.  .but those two may be *fingers crossed*

If I get this done. . .all that's left is getting the bloody sound turned on.

----------

## berkowski

Yeah. . .I knew I spoke too soon.

Recompiled without framebuffer support and ran into the same problem (it did get rid of the error message in dmesg though, I just get the blank screen when launching kde)).  Now. .this is the same symptom after at least 4 kernel builds and a patched set of drivers so I start thinking . . .software (and dreading re-emerging kde).  So I chedk the Xfree log and boom:

```

This is a pre-release version of XFree86, and is not supported in any

way.  Bugs may be reported to XFree86@XFree86.Org and patches submitted

to fixes@XFree86.Org.  Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions,

please check the latest version in the XFree86 CVS repository

(http://www.XFree86.Org/cvs).

XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1

Release Date: 15 August 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.3-gentoo-r1 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 15 March 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Tue Mar 23 19:08:05 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) XKB: model: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) XKB: layout: "us"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(++) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

   XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

   XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

   XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1039,0648 card 1019,1815 rev 50 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1039,0003 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 1039,0963 card 0000,0000 rev 25 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 1039,0016 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:5: chip 1039,5513 card 1019,1815 rev 00 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:7: chip 1039,7012 card 1019,1815 rev a0 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 1039,7001 card 1019,1815 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:03:1: chip 1039,7001 card 1019,1815 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:3: chip 1039,7002 card 1019,1815 rev 00 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 1039,0900 card 1019,1815 rev 91 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4966 card 174b,7176 rev 01 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,496e card 174b,7177 rev 01 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000e (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe80fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 If [Radeon 9000] rev 1, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xe8020000/16, I/O @ 0x9000/8

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 [Radeon 9000] (Secondary) rev 1, Mem @ 0xe0000000/27, 0xe8030000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe8122000 - 0xe8122fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe8121000 - 0xe8121fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe8120000 - 0xe8120fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe8123000 - 0xe8123fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [5] -1   0   0xe8020000 - 0xe802ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x0000400f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe8030000 - 0xe803ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe8122000 - 0xe8122fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe8121000 - 0xe8121fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe8120000 - 0xe8120fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe8123000 - 0xe8123fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [5] -1   0   0xe8020000 - 0xe802ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x0000400f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe8030000 - 0xe803ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe8122000 - 0xe8122fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe8121000 - 0xe8121fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe8120000 - 0xe8120fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe8123000 - 0xe8123fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xe8020000 - 0xe802ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe8030000 - 0xe803ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x0000400f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 2.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 3.2.8

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) FireGL8700/8800: Driver for chipset: ATI RV250 Id (R9000),

   ATI RV250 Ie (R9000), ATI RV250 If (R9000), ATI RV250 Ig (R9000),

   ATI RV250 Ld (M9), ATI RV250 Le (M9), ATI RV250 Lf (M9),

   ATI RV250 Lg (M9), ATI RV280 5960 (R9200 PRO),

   ATI RV280 Ya (R9200LE), ATI RV250SE Yd (R9200SE),

   ATI RV250 5C61 (M9+), ATI RV250 5C63 (M9+), ATI R200 QH (R8500),

   ATI R200 QL (R8500), ATI R200 QM (R9100), ATI R200 QT (R8500),

   ATI R200 QU (R9100), ATI R200 BB (R8500), ATI RV350 AP (R9600),

   ATI RV350SE AQ (R9600SE), ATI RV350 AR (R9600 PRO),

   ATI RV350 NP (M10), ATI R300 AD (R9500), ATI R300 AE (R9500),

   ATI R300 AF (R9500), ATI R300 AG (Fire GL Z1/X1),

   ATI R300 ND (R9700 PRO), ATI R300 NE (R9700/R9500 PRO),

   ATI R300 NF (R9600 TX), ATI R300 NG (Fire GL X1),

   ATI R350SE AH (R9800SE), ATI R350 AK (Fire GL unknown),

   ATI RV350 AT (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AU (Fire GL T2),

   ATI RV350 AV (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AW (Fire GL T2),

   ATI R350 NH (R9800), ATI R350LE NI (R9800LE), ATI R350 NJ (R9800),

   ATI R350 NK (Fire GL unknown)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:0) found

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.

```

So as it turns out the real problem might be that it can't find my monitor.  Since this I've tried a few things to no avail.

I have a Sapphire 9000 card with DVI and analog out. . I've just realized this is considered a dual head card (should have realized this from /proc/pci).  I tried running fglrxconfig with dualhead support . . .same result.

I looked up man radeon and man XF86Config thinking maybe the config script was wonky.  I tried changing 

```

Option "MonitorLayout" "Auto,Auto"

```

to

```

Option "MonitorLayout" "NONE,CRT"

```

and even the reverse after reading that with one connection it considers that one connection the primary no mater what head it physically is.  But the result was the same.

In the end, I just can't get it to look at the secondary head where the monitor is.  It looks at 1:0:0, doesn't find anything, and gives up.

Now I'm not worried about [/code]

Below is /proc/pci and my current non-working XF86Config-4 file

```

  Bus  0, device   0, function  0:

    Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS 645xx (rev 80).

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xd0000000 [0xd7ffffff].

  Bus  0, device   1, function  0:

    PCI bridge: PCI device 1039:0003 (Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]) (rev 0).

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  Min Gnt=14.

  Bus  0, device   2, function  0:

    ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 85C503/5513 (rev 37).

  Bus  0, device   2, function  1:

    SMBus: PCI device 1039:0016 (Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]) (rev 0).

      IRQ 17.

      I/O at 0x10c0 [0x10df].

  Bus  0, device   2, function  5:

    IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev 0).

      IRQ 16.

      Master Capable.  Latency=128.

      I/O at 0x4000 [0x400f].

  Bus  0, device   2, function  7:

    Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Sound Controller (rev 160).

      IRQ 18.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=52.Max Lat=11.

      I/O at 0xbc00 [0xbcff].

      I/O at 0xc000 [0xc07f].

  Bus  0, device   3, function  0:

    USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 15).

      IRQ 20.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Max Lat=80.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe8123000 [0xe8123fff].

  Bus  0, device   3, function  1:

    USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (#2) (rev 15).

      IRQ 21.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Max Lat=80.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe8120000 [0xe8120fff].

  Bus  0, device   3, function  3:

    USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller (rev 0).

      IRQ 23.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Max Lat=80.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe8121000 [0xe8121fff].

  Bus  0, device   4, function  0:

    Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 10/100 Ethernet (rev 145).

      IRQ 19.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=52.Max Lat=11.

      I/O at 0xc400 [0xc4ff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe8122000 [0xe8122fff].

  Bus  1, device   0, function  0:

    VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 If [Radeon 9000] (rev 1).

      IRQ 16.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=8.

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xd8000000 [0xdfffffff].

      I/O at 0x9000 [0x90ff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe8020000 [0xe802ffff].

  Bus  1, device   0, function  1:

    Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 [Radeon 9000] (Secondary) (rev 1).

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=8.

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe0000000 [0xe7ffffff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe8030000 [0xe803ffff].

```

```

# Note by ATI: the below copyright notice is there for servicing possibly

# pending third party rights on the file format and the instance of this file.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

#

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

#

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

#

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

#

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

#

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/mouse"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"           "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"    "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 68.7

    VertRefresh 60 - 100

#    Option "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ===

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "Auto,Auto"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    Option "

    BusID "PCI:1:0:1"    # vendor=1002, device=496e

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Appologies for the long post, but I figured I throw up as much info with one go as possible.[/code]

----------

## X-Ryl669

Okay, this time, it's PCI1:0:1 in your XF86Config-4 that is wrong, you should just change it to 

PCI:1:0:0 (or PCI:1:1:0  I can't really remember as I don't have a PC)

You will have it soon.

I thought that your problem is not due to kde, if you just launch a XFree86 & you don't have a screen, it is due to your XF86Config-4 (just like startkde without the bloat)

Don't forget to post your patch, (diff -u oldfile newfile to create) and answers to this post if it works. Other gentoo users will be interested in this solution.

Good luck

----------

## berkowski

 *Quote:*   

> Okay, this time, it's PCI1:0:1 in your XF86Config-4 that is wrong, you should just change it to
> 
> PCI:1:0:0 (or PCI:1:1:0 I can't really remember as I don't have a PC) 

 

I had tried changing it to 1:0:0 way back when and the screen would lock up black hard - ctrl+alt+bkspace wouldn't help and a hardboot would be required. . . I'll try again now with the patch and see what happens.

----------

## berkowski

Yeah, 1:0:0 gave me the hang, but as luck would have it, I was distracted by other things at the time. . .

. . .and I noticed my monitor had gone into standy mode.  So on a hunch I tried logging into kde blind. . .and the HDD monitor started chuggging away.  Wait. . kde running?  But the monitor not?

so I booted back into gentoo using the liveCD and looked at the log.

. . .and wouldn't you know it. . .fglrx loaded!  Only, for some stupid reason, I was getting:

```
(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 2 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- CRT

 Connector -- DVI-I

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

```

So I checked XF86Config-4 and changed the line back to 

```

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "NONE, CRT"

```

and the bloody thing booted up like a charm.  Yay for accelerated video - not that I even have a need for it right now, and not like ~1400fps on glxgears is anything to brag about, but dammit, its working now.

Thanks loads, X-Ryl669.  I'd love to have your input on why sound won't get going. . .but that's for another thread   :Razz: 

I'll get that patchfile up here soon as I can, but it may not have been needed.[/code]

----------

## berkowski

patch for ati cards for use with gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.3-r1 kernel:

```

diff -urN -X dontdiff linux-2.6.3-gentoo-r1/drivers/char/agp/agp.h linux-2.6.3-gentoo-r1-sisagp_patch/drivers/char/agp/agp.h

--- linux-2.6.3-gentoo-r1/drivers/char/agp/agp.h       2004-03-22 19:51:24.000000000 +0000

+++ linux-2.6.3-gentoo-r1-sisagp_patch/drivers/char/agp/agp.h  2004-03-23 00:02:39.000000000 +0000

@@ -402,6 +402,17 @@

 void get_agp_version(struct agp_bridge_data *bridge);

 unsigned long agp_generic_mask_memory(unsigned long addr, int type);

+/* generic routines for agp>=3 */

+int agp3_generic_fetch_size(void);

+void agp3_generic_tlbflush(struct agp_memory *mem);

+int agp3_generic_configure(void);

+void agp3_generic_cleanup(void);

+

+/* aperture sizes have been standardised since v3 */

+#define AGP_GENERIC_SIZES_ENTRIES 11

+extern struct aper_size_info_16 agp3_generic_sizes[];

+

+

 extern int agp_off;

 extern int agp_try_unsupported_boot;

@@ -410,13 +421,17 @@

 #define AGPCMD                 0x8

 #define AGPNISTAT              0xc

 #define AGPCTRL                 0x10

+#define AGPAPSIZE              0x14

 #define AGPNEPG                        0x16

+#define AGPGARTLO              0x18

+#define AGPGARTHI              0x1c

 #define AGPNICMD               0x20

 #define AGP_MAJOR_VERSION_SHIFT        (20)

 #define AGP_MINOR_VERSION_SHIFT        (16)

 #define AGPSTAT_RQ_DEPTH       (0xff000000)

+#define AGPSTAT_RQ_DEPTH_SHIFT         24

 #define AGPSTAT_CAL_MASK       (1<<12|1<<11|1<<10)

 #define AGPSTAT_ARQSZ          (1<<15|1<<14|1<<13)

@@ -435,4 +450,7 @@

 #define AGPSTAT3_8X            (1<<1)

 #define AGPSTAT3_4X            (1)

+#define AGPCTRL_APERENB (1<<8)

+#define AGPCTRL_GTLBEN (1<<7)

+

 #endif                         /* _AGP_BACKEND_PRIV_H */

 

diff -urN -X dontdiff linux-2.6.3-gentoo-r1/drivers/char/agp/generic.c linux-2.6.3-gentoo-r1-sisagp_patch/drivers/char/agp/generic.c

--- linux-2.6.3-gentoo-r1/drivers/char/agp/generic.c   2004-03-22 19:51:24.000000000 +0000

+++ linux-2.6.3-gentoo-r1-sisagp_patch/drivers/char/agp/generic.c      2004-03-23 00:03:08.000000000 +0000

@@ -956,3 +956,86 @@

 }

 EXPORT_SYMBOL(agp_generic_mask_memory);

+/*

+ * These functions are implemented according to the agpV3 spec,

+ * which covers implementation details that had previously been

+ * left open.

+ */

+

+int agp3_generic_fetch_size(void)

+{

+ u16 temp_size;

+ int i;

+ struct aper_size_info_16 *values;

+

+ pci_read_config_word(agp_bridge->dev, agp_bridge->capndx+AGPAPSIZE, &temp_size);

+ values = A_SIZE_16(agp_bridge->driver->aperture_sizes);

+

+ for (i = 0; i < agp_bridge->driver->num_aperture_sizes; i++) {

+ if (temp_size == values[i].size_value) {

+ agp_bridge->previous_size =

+ agp_bridge->current_size = (void *) (values + i);

+

+ agp_bridge->aperture_size_idx = i;

+ return values[i].size;

+ }

+ }

+ return 0;

+}

+EXPORT_SYMBOL(agp3_generic_fetch_size);

+

+void agp3_generic_tlbflush(struct agp_memory *mem)

+{

+ u32 ctrl;

+ pci_read_config_dword(agp_bridge->dev, agp_bridge->capndx+AGPCTRL, &ctrl);

+ pci_write_config_dword(agp_bridge->dev, agp_bridge->capndx+AGPCTRL, ctrl & ~AGPCTRL_GTLBEN);

+ pci_write_config_dword(agp_bridge->dev, agp_bridge->capndx+AGPCTRL, ctrl);

+}

+EXPORT_SYMBOL(agp3_generic_tlbflush);

+

+int agp3_generic_configure(void)

+{

+ u32 temp;

+

+ struct aper_size_info_16 *current_size;

+ current_size = A_SIZE_16(agp_bridge->current_size);

+

+ pci_read_config_dword(agp_bridge->dev, AGP_APBASE, &temp);

+ agp_bridge->gart_bus_addr = (temp & PCI_BASE_ADDRESS_MEM_MASK);

+

+ // set aperture size

+ pci_write_config_word(agp_bridge->dev, agp_bridge->capndx+AGPAPSIZE, current_size->size_value);

+ // set gart pointer

+ pci_write_config_dword(agp_bridge->dev, agp_bridge->capndx+AGPGARTLO, agp_bridge->gatt_bus_addr);

+

+ // enable aperture and GTLB

+ pci_read_config_dword(agp_bridge->dev, agp_bridge->capndx+AGPCTRL, &temp);

+ pci_write_config_dword(agp_bridge->dev, agp_bridge->capndx+AGPCTRL, temp | AGPCTRL_APERENB | AGPCTRL_GTLBEN);

+

+ return 0;

+}

+EXPORT_SYMBOL(agp3_generic_configure);

+

+void agp3_generic_cleanup(void)

+{

+ u32 ctrl;

+ pci_read_config_dword(agp_bridge->dev, agp_bridge->capndx+AGPCTRL, &ctrl);

+ pci_write_config_dword(agp_bridge->dev, agp_bridge->capndx+AGPCTRL, ctrl & ~AGPCTRL_APERENB);

+}

+EXPORT_SYMBOL(agp3_generic_cleanup);

+

+struct aper_size_info_16 agp3_generic_sizes[AGP_GENERIC_SIZES_ENTRIES]=

+{

+ {4096, 1048576, 10,0x000},

+ {2048, 524288, 9, 0x800},

+ {1024, 262144, 8, 0xc00},

+ { 512, 131072, 7, 0xe00},

+ { 256, 65536, 6, 0xf00},

+ { 128, 32768, 5, 0xf20},

+ { 64, 16384, 4, 0xf30},

+ { 32, 8192, 3, 0xf38},

+ { 16, 4096, 2, 0xf3c},

+ { 8, 2048, 1, 0xf3e},

+ { 4, 1024, 0, 0xf3f}

+};

+EXPORT_SYMBOL(agp3_generic_sizes);

diff -urN -X dontdiff linux-2.6.3-gentoo-r1/drivers/char/agp/sis-agp.c linux-2.6.3-gentoo-r1-sisagp_patch/drivers/char/agp/sis-agp.c

--- linux-2.6.3-gentoo-r1/drivers/char/agp/sis-agp.c   2004-03-22 19:51:24.000000000 +0000

+++ linux-2.6.3-gentoo-r1-sisagp_patch/drivers/char/agp/sis-agp.c      2004-03-23 00:02:53.000000000 +0000

@@ -95,6 +95,88 @@

        .agp_destroy_page       = agp_generic_destroy_page,

 };

+// sis-648 specific routines + driver

+static void sis648_enable(u32 mode)

+{

+ // find the master, this needs to be better

+ struct pci_dev *master = NULL;

+ u8 mcapndx=0;

+

+ while ((master = pci_find_class(PCI_CLASS_DISPLAY_VGA<<8, master)) != NULL) {

+ mcapndx = pci_find_capability(master, PCI_CAP_ID_AGP);

+ printk (KERN_INFO PFX "Found AGP master. %x:%x \n", master->vendor, master->device);

+ break;

+ }

+ if(!mcapndx)

+ return;

+

+ u32 tStatus;

+ u32 mStatus;

+ pci_read_config_dword(agp_bridge->dev, agp_bridge->capndx+AGPSTAT, &tStatus);

+ pci_read_config_dword(master, mcapndx+AGPSTAT, &mStatus);

+

+ printk(KERN_INFO PFX "target status %x\n", tStatus);

+ printk(KERN_INFO PFX "master status %x\n", mStatus);

+

+ int tcc=tStatus & AGPSTAT_CAL_MASK;

+ int mcc=mStatus & AGPSTAT_CAL_MASK;

+ int calcycl=(tcc<mcc) ? tcc : mcc;

+ int rate=(tStatus & tStatus & AGPSTAT3_8X) ? 2 : 1;

+

+ u32 tcmd=tStatus & mStatus & (AGPSTAT_SBA|AGPSTAT_FW);

+ u32 mcmd=tcmd;

+ tcmd|=calcycl|AGPSTAT_AGP_ENABLE|rate;

+ mcmd|=(tStatus & AGPSTAT_RQ_DEPTH)|(tStatus & AGPSTAT_ARQSZ)|AGPSTAT_AGP_ENABLE|rate;

+

+ printk(KERN_INFO PFX "tcmd=%x\n",tcmd);

+ printk(KERN_INFO PFX "mcmd=%x\n",mcmd);

+

+ // init target (bridge)

+ pci_write_config_dword(agp_bridge->dev, agp_bridge->capndx+AGPCMD, tcmd);

+

+ u8 mcaptest = pci_find_capability(master, PCI_CAP_ID_AGP);

+ if(mcaptest!=mcapndx)

+ {

+ printk(KERN_INFO PFX "master capndx screwed ... waiting 10ms\n");

+ // weird: on 648fx chipsets any rate change in the target command register

+ // triggers a 5ms screwup during which the master cannot be configured

+ set_current_state(TASK_INTERRUPTIBLE);

+ schedule_timeout (1+(HZ*10)/1000);

+ }

+ else

+ {

+ printk(KERN_INFO PFX "bridge is up and master seems okay");

+ }

+

+ // init master (card)

+ pci_write_config_dword(master, mcapndx+AGPCMD, mcmd);

+}

+

+struct agp_bridge_driver sis648_driver = {

+ .owner = THIS_MODULE,

+ .aperture_sizes = agp3_generic_sizes,

+ .size_type = U16_APER_SIZE,

+ .num_aperture_sizes = AGP_GENERIC_SIZES_ENTRIES,

+ .configure = agp3_generic_configure,

+ .fetch_size = agp3_generic_fetch_size,

+ .cleanup = agp3_generic_cleanup,

+ .tlb_flush = agp3_generic_tlbflush,

+ .mask_memory = agp_generic_mask_memory,

+ .masks = NULL,

+ .agp_enable = sis648_enable,

+ .cache_flush = global_cache_flush,

+ .create_gatt_table = agp_generic_create_gatt_table,

+ .free_gatt_table = agp_generic_free_gatt_table,

+ .insert_memory = agp_generic_insert_memory,

+ .remove_memory = agp_generic_remove_memory,

+ .alloc_by_type = agp_generic_alloc_by_type,

+ .free_by_type = agp_generic_free_by_type,

+ .agp_alloc_page = agp_generic_alloc_page,

+ .agp_destroy_page = agp_generic_destroy_page

+};

+// sis-648 end

+

+

 static struct agp_device_ids sis_agp_device_ids[] __devinitdata =

 {

        {

@@ -206,6 +288,9 @@

        if (!bridge)

                return -ENOMEM;

+       if(pdev->device==PCI_DEVICE_ID_SI_648)

+       bridge->driver = &sis648_driver;

+       else

        bridge->driver = &sis_driver;

        bridge->dev = pdev;

        bridge->capndx = cap_ptr;

```

[/code]

----------

## Beelzebubba

In new mm-sources (2.6.5-rc2-mm2) the patch for sis-agp is merged into kernel sources!   :Smile: 

----------

